# comment désactiver "contrôle Kochova.com"



## rejane (2 Février 2015)

Salut à tous
Je n'arrive pas à supprimer "contrôle Kochova.com" sur mon iPad 2. Cette pub s'active dès l'ouverture de Safari
Merci de votre aide
à +


----------



## lineakd (2 Février 2015)

@rejane, ouvre l'app réglages/safari et appui sur "effacer historique et données de sites". Et restant dans les réglages de safari, vérifie si tu as activé "bloquer les pop-up" et "alerte si site web frauduleux". Regarde dans "bloquer les cookies"si tu as sélectionné "n'autoriser que les sites web visités".
Puis ceci:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse).


----------



## Lauange (2 Février 2015)

+1


----------

